# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Mini-KDD para ver La Fuensanta al 45%

## Salut

Pues eso, que Antonio Callejas y yo hemos quedado mañana a las 9:30 en Riópar para hacer una visitica al pantano de La Fuensanta.

¿Alguien se apunta?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Pues eso, que Antonio Callejas y yo hemos quedado mañana a las 9:30 en Riópar para hacer una visitica al pantano de La Fuensanta.
> 
> ¿Alguien se apunta?


¡¡Ánimo Xúquer, Juanlo y demás foreros que no estais a más de 200 Kms!! :Big Grin: 

Los de Albacete somos más resolutivos, dicho y hecho, jajaja...

----------


## Xuquer

> ¡¡Ánimo Xúquer, Juanlo y demás foreros que no estais a más de 200 Kms!!
> 
> Los de Albacete somos más resolutivos, dicho y hecho, jajaja...



Eso se avisa con tiempo joios  :Embarrassment: 

Los reyes de esa cosas somos los Valencianos con el "_pensat y fet_", proponlo más adelante y verás  :Big Grin: 

Que lo paseís bien  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

^^ Eso fue apañao ayer por la noche, en un periquete... Difícil avisar con tiempo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

> ^^ Eso fue apañao ayer por la noche, en un periquete... Difícil avisar con tiempo



Pues queremos fotossssss del evento  :Big Grin:

----------


## juanlo

> ¡¡Ánimo Xúquer, Juanlo y demás foreros que no estais a más de 200 Kms!!
> 
> Los de Albacete somos más resolutivos, dicho y hecho, jajaja...


Espero que hayais disfrutado.
Sin duda que me hubiese gustado acompañaros, pero no puedo. :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Tenemos que organizar una salida esta primavera.

Eso sí, en terreno neutral :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos a todos

----------


## Xuquer

> Tenemos que organizar una salida esta primavera.
> 
> Eso sí, en terreno neutral
> 
> Saludos a todos



No provoques que la hacemos eh ?   :Big Grin: 

Tarragona ?  Deltebre ?  comida en Alcanar ??  :Big Grin:   embalse de la zona ??

----------


## sergi1907

El sitio sería lo de menos, hasta 300km. me atrevo a llevar a los pekes :Smile: 

Ya provocaré más, deja pasar un poco :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Allá va la foto!!




Y aquí, yo solico en La Vicaría  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Si llega una ventolera... adios a la cámara de Salut, y en el epitafio : _Murió en el Puente de La República en acto de servicio_... :Big Grin:

----------

